# Pleass Help on My Freebsd 10



## fcporto15 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello my friend,

I add too libmap.conf same fails lib and now I have this error all time and don't can fix it help please I don't can lose my things on the FreeBSD.

this is the error:
https://prntscr.com/jzwzwx

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2018)

Hit enter,


```
fsck -y
mount -a -t ufs
```

And fix the mistake you made in /etc/libmap.conf.


----------



## fcporto15 (Jun 27, 2018)

I try but every time came the same error.

https://prntscr.com/jzx7v3


----------



## VladiBG (Jun 27, 2018)

You need to boot using rescue cd or usb then to mount and modify your /etc/libmap.conf


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2018)

fcporto15 said:


> I try but every time came the same error


Try /rescue/sh instead. And /rescue/fsck, /rescue/mount, etc.


----------



## fcporto15 (Jun 27, 2018)

now i have this https://prntscr.com/jzxfl6

maybe have one TeamViewer and can help pleass because i don't have backups from the things ther are on the freebsd


----------



## VladiBG (Jun 27, 2018)

You need to mount it with WRITE permission
`mount -o rw /`

edit:
if the */ (root)* is already mounted you can change the option with
`mount -u -o rw /`
or
`mount -u -rw /`


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2018)

fcporto15 said:


> now i have this https://prntscr.com/jzxfl6


Ok, you're almost there.


```
/rescue/fsck -y
/rescue/mount -a -t ufs
/rescue/vi /etc/libmap.conf
```



fcporto15 said:


> Maybe have one TeamViewer and can help please because I don't have backups from the things that are on the FreeBSD


Even if the system itself doesn't boot your files should still be there. Even if all things went bust you would still be able to attach the disk to another system and access your files. So, please, continue breathing and relax.


----------



## fcporto15 (Jun 27, 2018)

It's work Thanks


----------

